# If you are posting a link...



## Ricky (Dec 30, 2002)

It belongs   here .  

Just a quick reminder for those of you who don't know, all posts *just* containing an Internet link and perhaps an explanation going with it belong in the "The Net: Applications & Connections" forum.

Yes, even silly links.    I've moved many a link post there. 

Posts with links in them should only go here if they are about a brief off-topic story with the purpose of discussing a particular issue. 

Just a friendly reminder from your friendly cafe staff.  Happy linking!


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 22, 2003)

i like you more and more as a mod every day ricky


----------



## Ricky (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jet _
> *i like you more and more as a mod every day ricky  *


I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not.    I only stuck this again because I needed to move a lot of threads recently...  Sorry for the inconvenience.  I'll only leave it up for about a week, okay?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 24, 2003)

::Coughs::  Looks like I'll be needing to stick this again!


----------



## UNIX X11 (Sep 24, 2003)

Then move this over there... heh.


----------



## Androo (Sep 24, 2003)

this is awesome, now there's not going to be 50 threads a day that say look at this news here on this site!
excellent idea.


----------



## Arden (Sep 25, 2003)

Ack!  Get it off me!


----------



## habilis (Sep 25, 2003)

I don't understand how a website is an application or a connection. I think you should leave the links in the cafe.  I wouldn't be caught dead in The Net: Applications and Connections looking a funny link. When I think "Net Applications and connections" I envision dreamweaver and a cable modem. I'm crazy and I know it.


----------



## habilis (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *this is awesome, now there's not going to be 50 threads a day that say look at this news here on this site!
> excellent idea. *


This comming from the guy who gets jacked up on mountain dew and posts 16 times in a row the same 3 words, arranged differently each time.


----------



## Arden (Sep 26, 2003)

Habilis, read closely:


> *The Net: Applications & Connections*
> Need help reaching the web or just looking for the best browser? Discuss Safari, iChat, Mail, FTP and Usenet. Or perhaps you've found some site worth sharing. The place for surfers to hang out.


----------



## mdnky (Sep 26, 2003)

Habilis, that's actually the reason _Net: Application & Connections_ was added as I remember.  _Cafe_ is meant to be a lounge of sorts for anything off-topic or just to relax at.


----------



## habilis (Sep 26, 2003)

I still don't, and never will, associate Applications and Connections with websites and links. You should have named it _The Net: Websites and Links_ or something logical. You guys are wierd. You need a series of spankings.


----------



## Arden (Sep 26, 2003)

LOL...


----------



## Ricky (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by habilis _
> *I still don't, and never will, associate Applications and Connections with websites and links. You should have named it The Net: Websites and Links or something logical. You guys are wierd. You need a series of spankings. *


Note the word "Connections" in the name of the forum.


----------



## Jason (Sep 27, 2003)

ok, so what if i found a news story on iraq and bush? definately an off topic/political topic, i posted a link and say my opinion

what exactly would iraq have to do with the internet?


----------



## habilis (Sep 27, 2003)

don't smart off.


----------



## mdnky (Sep 27, 2003)

Everybody is weird...some are just farther on the weird scale than others.


----------



## habilis (Sep 27, 2003)

NO! NO I REFUSE TO ACCEPT I'M WIERD! I'M NORMAL I'M NORMAL I'M NORMAL I'M NORMAL I'M NORMAL.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 27, 2003)

Come on man!  At least spell "weird" correctly!


----------



## Arden (Sep 27, 2003)

...Yeah!


----------



## Androo (Oct 6, 2003)

i got 36 from all my friends, then 1000 from my grandma.


----------



## Sano (Oct 21, 2003)

i would have to say yes at least spell the word write, use a Dictionary!


----------



## habilis (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sano _
> *i would have to say yes at least spell the word write, use a Dictionary! *


Yeah and SCREW proper capitalization and punctuation! Down with the system!


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 24, 2003)

Um, so where are we supposed to post links like this now that the forums have been moved around/merged?


----------



## Ricky (Oct 24, 2003)

Seeing as how The Net: Applications and Connections is no longer available, all links may be posted in the Cafe again.


----------

